# Brauche Hilfe: Artefakte beim Schneiden von Aufnahmen mit Humax 8000s



## DBGTKING (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute also zuerst sag ich euch was ich als Fesplattenreceiver habe.Ich habe den Humax 8000s als Aufnahme Quelle.Er nimmt in Ts Format auf und ist viel zu groß da alles noch mit Werbung drinnen ist.Ich schneide mit dem Programm DVD - Project - DVR - Studio Pro 2.15.Leider kenne ich mit schneid programmen nicht so gut aus.Denn sobald ich was schneides egal was zeigt er mir ein paar stellen an wo Fehlerhaft sein sollte und das sieht man beim anschauen,sprich es geht um Artefakte die man sieht.Wie kann man diese weg bekommen mit welchem Programm? Und wenn das geht kommt es zu Farb verfälschungen oder lässt er die Zene einfach weg und macht draus eine schwarze Szene draus.


Auf eure Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen ,denn ich will nicht bei jeder Serie oder Filme viele Artefakte und so weiter drinnen haben,danke schon mal im Voraus für eure hilfe


----------



## matze27 (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich bearbeite meine Aufnahmen mit Avidemux, ist kostenlos und funktioniert super.
Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung:
Cut and Pack / 11 / 2005 / LinuxUser / Print-Artikel / Artikel / Internal / Home - LinuxCommunity


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen DBGTKING,



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ich habe den Humax 8000s [...] Er nimmt in Ts Format auf und ist viel zu groß [...] er mir ein paar stellen an wo Fehlerhaft sein sollte und das sieht man beim anschauen,sprich es geht um Artefakte die man sieht.


 
Ich besitze einen Kathrein UFS 910 Sat.-Receiver, der ebenfalls Aufnahmen im .ts-Format (Transport Stream) abspeichert. Dieses Format soll recht fehlerfrei mit dem Programm ProjectX behandelt werden können. Es ist ein Programm, womit .ts-Dateien in verwertbare Bestandteile (Audio/Video) zerlegt werden können. Nach dieser Zerlegung hast du endgültig die Möglichkeit Audio und Video wieder mit dem Windows Movie Maker z.B. zusammenzuführen und zum Schluss in ein Format deiner Wahl zu rendern 

Wenn du ein Programm kennst, womit der Zwischenschritt mit ProjectX entfällt, bitte immer her damit. Ich quäle mich damit ab. Probleme gibt es bei mir allerdings noch bei einzelnen Aufnahmen in HD. Dem Problem werde ich aber nachgehen, sobald mir die Zeit wohl gesonnen ist.

Freundliche Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## DBGTKING (27. Januar 2011)

Ja auch gute morgen Wannseesprinter
Danke erstmal für die Hilfe,aber was ich mich frage ist welcher von dem hier kann auch H264 umwandeln? Das ist das Format das ich nämlich unbedingt möchte. Danke schon mal im Voraus für die weitere Hilfe.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2011)

Es liegt also eine Datei mit H.264 vor, die in eine gebräuchliche Datei umgewandelt werden soll? Ein kleiner Tipp wäre dieses Programm. Es soll den Transport Stream mit H.264-Codec in das gebräuchliche Format umwandeln, welches unter anderem auch vom Windows Media Center abgespielt werden kann. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## matze27 (27. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Wannseesprinter,
ich möchte auch nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben, ich habe einen Twin-DVR-Sat-Receiver UFS 821sw, welcher auch in ts.-Format speichert. Meine Aufnahmen konnte ich mit avidemux sehr gut bearbeiten, sprich schneiden, ohne das an den Schnittstellen Artefakte enstanden sind. Speichern kann man die fertige Datei natürlich in mpeg2(ich glaube Containerformat mpeg-ps(a+v), Video und Audio auf Kopie lassen). Geht eigentlich ruckzuck und hatte bisher keine Ausfälle.
Gruß Matze

Ps: Kennt Ihr ein Programm, welches die Tonverschiebung automatisch korrigiert, habt Ihr überhaupt dieses Problem?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo matze27,

danke für den Tipp mit Avidemux! Somit würde ja glücklicherweise der Schritt mit ProjectX entfallen.

Das Problem mit der Asynchronität tritt bei meinem UFS 910 regelrecht so enorm dominierend auf, wenn ich eine HD-Aufnahme wiedergeben möchte, dass das Anschauen nicht zu ertragen ist. Allerdings sind Ton und Bild dann "nur" zu Beginn einige Sekunden verschoben - zum Glück. Vermutlich ist das Problem bei Kathrein-Receivern eine vererbte Krankheit.

Mir ist seit gerade bekannt, dass der VLC Media Player mit der Tastenkombination STRG+K (50 ms verzögern) STRG+L (50 ms vorziehen). Probiert habe ich es ehrlicherweise noch nicht. Mit welchem Programm die vollständige Synchronisierung des Bild und Tones vollzogen werden kann, ist mir leider nicht bekannt.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## matze27 (27. Januar 2011)

Also automatische Synchronität läßt sich wohl nur mit Project x realisieren, grad nochmal nachgelesen. Schneiden usw. wohl besser mit Avidemux oder ähnlichen Programmen.
Gruß Matze


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2011)

Daran erkennt man, dass ich mich mit ProjectX kaum befasst habe. Also lasse ich das Programm dann lieber doch installiert und werde probieren, probieren, probieren...


----------



## DBGTKING (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal ich habe das programm ausprobiert,leider ist stimmte und video nicht mehr syncron.So daas ton hinter dem video hinter hehingt.Also sprich Assynchronität.


Und Ich muss mich leider korregieren ich,der vorherige Festplattenrecoder nahm in ts auf mein Humax nimmt aber in mpeg 2 auf sorry das war mein fehler.

Die Filme haben zum teil 2,5 gb und  2 normale Folgen so um die 1 - 1,3 gb.Dann würde es ja andere Programme geben oder wie sehe ich das.

Und der nimmt nicht in h264 auf ich möchte es blos in h264 rendern lassen.Wollte nur missverständnisse klarstellen.


Sowas wie assynchronität hat mein programm DVD - project -DVR Studio Pro 2.15 nicht dafür 5-8 kleine artfakte je nach Aufname auch mal 3 oder 4 bei unter 1 ms.Ansonsten habe ich VTS Format mit mpeg 2 bei eienr 20 Minütigen Folge bei so 500 MB rum.Bei Filmen so ca 1300 MB.


----------



## matze27 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
 ich habe es nochmal mit Project X(zwecks Synchronität) und Cuttermaran als Schneidprogramm probiert-geht auf jeden Fall leichter als bei Avidemux, da dort die Tonverschiebung nur per Hand korrigiert werden kann. 
Bei Project X muß auf jeden Fall unter der Schaltfläche "Prozess"
"demultiplex" eingestellt werden, damit Video und Audio synchronisiert werden.
Nach dem Demuxen öffnet man die enstandene Videodatei mit Cuttermaran und markiert die Film-Passagen, die der spätere Film enthalten soll.
Sobald die Schnittliste alle gewünschten Passagen enthält, erstellt der Anwender den eigentlichen Videofilm. Dazu wählt der Nutzer auf der Schnittliste per "Shift"- und Richtungstasten entweder alle Sequenzen aus oder stellt per "Steuerung"-Taste und Mausklick eine Auswahl zusammen. Ein Linksklick auf die Schaltfläche "Schneide die Ausgewählten Einträge" bestätigt die Auswahl, Cuttermaran erstellt nun den neuen MPEG-2-Film.

Dazu öffnet das Programm ein neues Fenster mit dem Titel "Video/Audio Schnitt". Unter dem Eintrag "Ausgabedatei muxen" muss der Anwender ein Häkchen setzen, andernfalls laufen Audio- und Videospur nicht parallel. Unter dem Punkt "Genutzter Muxer" bietet es sich an "mplex 2.2.4" auszuwählen, da Cuttermaran diesen Encoder von Haus aus mitbringt und so ohne externe Programme auskommt. 
Zum Umwandeln der fertigen Mpeg-Datei in H264 bietet sich Avidemux an.
So, ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch helfen.
Gruß Matze


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen matze27,

danke sehr für die ausführliche Beschreibung! 

Cuttermaran setzt also nur die geschnittenen Elemente zusammen und gibt diese am Ende als mpeg2 aus, ohne, dass diese erneut berechnet werden muss, richtig? Das wäre klasse. Wäre ja interessant zu wissen, ob besagte Programme auch mit HD-Aufnahmen zurecht kommen.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## matze27 (28. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,
ich hab nochmal ein bißchen gegoogelt- für HD-Aufnahmen eignen sich wohl der H264Cutter oder TSSniper(beide kostenlos) recht gut, ansonsten gibt es auch mehrere kostenpflichtige Programme.
Kannst es ja erstmal mal mit den kostenlosen Programmen probieren.
Gruß Matze


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Januar 2011)

matze27,

Hervorragend, danke dafür. Ich werde mir dann schon mal mindestens einen Tag frei halten, damit ich meine gesamten Aufnahmen durchforsten, sortieren, schneiden und sichern kann.

Der H264Cutter ist anscheinend Shareware. TSSniper sieht übersichtlich aus und hat Potential, auf meiner HDD Platz zu nehmen. Eigentlich erübrigt sich doch dann Cuttermaran, wenn TSSniper stabil läuft, nicht?

Grüße aus dem mittlerweile sonnigen Essen


----------



## DBGTKING (28. Januar 2011)

Danke dir und ich werde alles von euch beschrieben ausprobieren und werde feedbeck geben wenn ich sie alle ausfürhlich getestet habe.Hoffe nun das meine Lieblingsserie endlich gescheit geschnitten und gut aussieht danke für die hilfe.


----------



## DBGTKING (30. Januar 2011)

So habe alles was ihr gesagt habt ausfürlich getestet,hier also mein Feedbeck


So bei H264 TS Cutter V111 ,der sagt mir folgende fehlermeldung:
Unbehandelte Ausnahmen der Anwendung
Bei Project x 0.90.02.00 sagte er mir error while decording frame

Was mir auch auffiel war das es weder ein reines Ts noch ein reines Mpeg war.

Was sind  Mpeg Ts Video Files,zu welchem Format gehört das genau.Gibt es noch andere Programme die keine Fehler machen oder befinde ich mich hier in ner Sackgasse.Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## DBGTKING (3. Februar 2011)

Hat sich erledigt der Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 6 kann schneiden,umwandeln in fast jedes Format und der macht das soagr recht gut.

Der nutzt sogar cuda zum Umwandeln.So habe ich zum beispiel meine Tv radio aufnahmken in mp3 umgewandelt und die Qualität passt.

Zu dem kann man einstellen wie man möchte.Auch die bitrate,die Frames und die Audio bitrate einfach alles.

Und ich hoffe ich habe euch alle damit weiter geholfen,da muss man keinen zwischenschritt machen,kein Umfaxen ,denn der tut es direkt in das gewälte Format umwandeln.

Dankt euch ruhig bei mir ,das habe ich doch gern gemacht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2011)

Moin moin,

also ersetzt besagter Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate alles bisher genannten Programme? Wenn dies so sein sollte, werde ich mich mach danach umschauen und einen Testlauf starten.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## DBGTKING (10. Februar 2011)

Aber bei Filmen zu schneiden habe ich ein Problem,sobald ich ein Film schneiden möchte kann ich nur einmal den start und end punkt setzen.
Bei dem anderen Programm geht es wenigstens schneiden nur macht der halt mehrere Teile,wie man das dann wieder zusammen fprgt keine ahnung.Das dumme ist dieses Programm wandelt das geschnittene gleich in ein Format um,hmm vielleicht sollte ich die orginal vorher aus der Lieste entfernen,diesbezüglich werde ich eh noch mal bericht erstatten.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Februar 2011)

Moin DBGTKING,

arg, es gibt doch noch Ecken und Kanten?  Lass hören, wenn du dem Problem auf die Schliche gekommen bist.

Gruß ausm Ruhrpott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## DBGTKING (20. Juni 2011)

ja habe nun das problem gefunden,scheinbar ist die datei für das Programm zu groß gewesen,es kann nur bis maximal 3,5 gb Konventieren,ab dann schneidet es immer ab oder zerteil es in mehrere Teile,und diese dann wieder zusammenzufügen würde die Qulität nochmals verschlechtern oder wird zu Kompliziert es zu zusammen zu fügen


----------

